# Cyclogest



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm on my mock egg donor cycle and due to start using the cyclogest tommorow.
I used to do them rectally during my IVF's which I found much easier and less messy. 
Can I do the same for my egg donation?  Am sure it's the same process and doing the same thing but wanted to check if anyone knew if this was fine to do?
Thank you!


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, no reason why not, think people prefer front door entry as the pessaries are that bit closer to where they need to be xx


----------

